# Eurotunnel-dog holiday FAQ's



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

We plan to take a driving trip to the UK this summer, our little dog is microchipped etc, and has a Uk pets passport.
As I understand we have to have some worming tablet from the vets here in Spain within 5 days of us entering UK, we plan to drive through France and maybe make 2-3 stops overnight on the way, so should get onto the Eurotunnel train on the 2nd or 3rd day from the vet giving him this tablet.
When we arrive at Calais, do we have to get there extra early to get the dog checked on the way out? Also I presume we will have to book him a separate 'ticket' to travel with us in the car?
On the way back to Spain, do we have to take him for another one of these worming tablets at a UK vet, before we get on the train with our car back to Calais, and will he have to be checked again before leaving UK?
Any advise appreciated from anybody who has made a recent trip by car with their doggy.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

fergie said:


> We plan to take a driving trip to the UK this summer, our little dog is microchipped etc, and has a Uk pets passport.
> As I understand we have to have some worming tablet from the vets here in Spain within 5 days of us entering UK, we plan to drive through France and maybe make 2-3 stops overnight on the way, so should get onto the Eurotunnel train on the 2nd or 3rd day from the vet giving him this tablet.
> When we arrive at Calais, do we have to get there extra early to get the dog checked on the way out? Also I presume we will have to book him a separate 'ticket' to travel with us in the car?
> On the way back to Spain, do we have to take him for another one of these worming tablets at a UK vet, before we get on the train with our car back to Calais, and will he have to be checked again before leaving UK?
> Any advise appreciated from anybody who has made a recent trip by car with their doggy.


I can only say what happened with us and it was a couple of years ago and on the Calais ferry.

We were pre-booked and had to pre-declare the dog. It costs a little on the ferry as they let you on (and therefore off) first - that might not apply on the Eurotunnel.

The check at the check-in booth is very quick and easy - they examined the passport to make sure all the entries were correct and scanned the chip to make sure it was the right dog - no more than 5 minutes and you don't even have to get out of the car .

There were no checks at all on the way back and no need for another worming tablet.

The only problem we had was that one entry was not filled in correctly and we were sent to a vet in Calais to get it done. He charged a tenner. There was a queue of Brits there all with the same problem. He probably made 100 euros in a couple of hours.

I can't see why it should be any more complicated in the tunnel than on a ferry - so don't worry - and enjoy.


----------



## Add1e (Apr 10, 2012)

fergie said:


> We plan to take a driving trip to the UK this summer, our little dog is microchipped etc, and has a Uk pets passport.
> As I understand we have to have some worming tablet from the vets here in Spain within 5 days of us entering UK, we plan to drive through France and maybe make 2-3 stops overnight on the way, so should get onto the Eurotunnel train on the 2nd or 3rd day from the vet giving him this tablet.
> When we arrive at Calais, do we have to get there extra early to get the dog checked on the way out? Also I presume we will have to book him a separate 'ticket' to travel with us in the car?
> On the way back to Spain, do we have to take him for another one of these worming tablets at a UK vet, before we get on the train with our car back to Calais, and will he have to be checked again before leaving UK?
> Any advise appreciated from anybody who has made a recent trip by car with their doggy.


Hi Fergie, we came over to France last year with our dogs. You need to make sure that the dogs rabbies injection on the passport is still in date. If its out of date you need to have the injection again 21 days prior to re-entering the UK (this changed at the beginning of 2012 from 6 months to 21 days). However, if the Injections are kept up to date the 21 days from date of vaccination is not applicable. With regards to the worming, the dog must be treated for tapeworm by a vet no less than 24 hours and no more than 120 prior the scheduled arrival time in the UK. Make sure the vet marks in the pet passport that the dog has been treated for tapeworm.

When we got the Eurotunnel over from the UK we had to state that we were travelling with 2 dogs when booking with no extra charge but their passports were not checked at the border and it's only the UK that insists the dogs is treated for tapeworm (as far as I am aware) so there is no need for the dog to be treated on the way back. We have also had friends who came over on the tunnel for skiing over the new year and they had the dog treated for tapeworm at their ski resort and left extra time in case they had any problems but found there was not an issue. They checked the dogs passport and were happy with everything. So this is what I know but if you need any more confirmation for peace of mind call DEFRA on tel:+448702411710 or email [email protected]. They were very helpful when I called them to come over to France. They might even know of a vet in Calais who can administer the worming treatment if you were going to be there 24 hours before.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Add1e (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh and make sure the vet puts the time that the tapeworm treatment was administered as well, this is VERY important. Our friends said there was a guy at the tunnel going back to the UK when they were there who had had the treatment 3 days prior but because it had no time detailed he was not allowed to take the dog.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

When you book your ticket you just add the dog, this will cost an extra 30 GBP (per pet). From the UK to the continent the pets won't be checked. From France to the UK you will have to "check in" the dog before you check in your car, there are signs at the entrance that direct you to the pet check point. When the checks are done you get a little sticker on your car and can proceed to the normal check in.

As others have stated, make sure that the rabis vaccination is valid and hasn't been done less than 21 days ago. The worm treatment has to be entered (with date!) in your pet's passport. A lot of vets are willing to cheat on that date a bit to give you extra travel time


----------

